# looking for stories...



## GooberDude737 (Jul 13, 2009)

i'm trying to find either stories where girls trick the skinniest girl into gaining weight, if by magic or secretly adding stuff to her drink, or even whatever. or stories where female family members secretly fatten a girl whose always been skinny. i prefer it if the girl hates gaining but cant stop, i also like it when a 115lb girl agrees to grow to 170 lbs but than can't stop gaining and her friends sabatoge her diets while pretending to help and so she winds up at like 220lbs, thats just an example though. you can either post links here or send em to my email- [email protected] - i apprecite ne1 who helps me out, i've searched the stories here but some go too fat too fast and not many abot revenge...


----------



## TheOwl (Jul 14, 2009)

This seems a rather strange request, as this fits a lot of the stories in the library, just look at the top line and look for stories which have BBW, SWG and magic, if that is what you want. 

Some may gain too much for your taste but S for slight weight gain is usually a good guide.


----------



## Observer (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually S alone won't work - you need at least four characters for the sesrch engine, which is why we use the tilde symbol (~).

From the Library division screen try ~SWG as a search key. You wil get nearly 400 hits.


----------



## GooberDude737 (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks, but i've tried that. i've found a couple, but it seems i either mostly find stories of girls wanting to gain, guys trying to fatten up girls, ones not saying they contain sex but are full of it(while still not being what i'm looking for anyway), and alot of the ones marked swg seem to be girls starting at 250+lbs and gaining from there.


----------



## rignon (Jul 20, 2009)

GooberDude737 said:


> thanks, but i've tried that. i've found a couple, but it seems i either mostly find stories of girls wanting to gain, guys trying to fatten up girls, ones not saying they contain sex but are full of it(while still not being what i'm looking for anyway), and alot of the ones marked swg seem to be girls starting at 250+lbs and gaining from there.



I agree. While the stories on here are interesting, none that I have found fit exactly what I am looking for.

One idea I've had, but not being a writer can't do anything with, is to have a couple of women who have known each other since childhood. The women eventually become roomates and all seems well. However, one of the women, angry or jealous of the other for real or imagined reasons and set out to sabotage the other. She stays slim while the other reaches 250+ lbs. After that, I have no idea where the story should go.


----------



## Lardibutts (Jul 21, 2009)

> One idea I've had, but not being a writer can't do anything with, is to have a couple of women who have known each other since childhood. The women eventually become roomates and all seems well. However, one of the women, angry or jealous of the other for real or imagined reasons and set out to sabotage the other. She stays slim while the other reaches 250+ lbs. After that, I have no idea where the story should go.



Have you checked out "I hate my twin" by Zarbon?


----------



## GooberDude737 (Jul 22, 2009)

if i'm not mistaken in "i hate my twin" both twins gain weight, 1 only notices her increased bust and the other her butt. great story but i like it better when the one gaining isnt trying to gain.


----------



## rignon (Aug 6, 2009)

Lardibutts said:


> Have you checked out "I hate my twin" by Zarbon?



Not bad, but not quite what I'm looking for. Also, I'd like to see a much longer story with the consequences to each of the women to the weight gain.


----------

